# The Dreaming Cinema



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Hi There,

Probably going to be called the Palantir due to the LOTR decor/theme - "The Dreaming" is the name of the house. http://www.the-dreaming.com

Don't know quite what nomenclature to use for this, 5.1 -> 6.1 -> 7.1 -> 7.1 (+2.1)...erm 11 speakers, excluding 4 shakers. FUN :R 

*Sound Kit*
Yamaha DSP-AX1 - Cinema Amp, DD/DTS EX/ES 6.1 - Ex flagship
Sony TA-N9000ES - Selectable 5 Chanel power amp - Used for EQ routing and split 6.1->7.1
HTPC - Asus A8r-MVP, Opteron 146, 1gig ram, ATI X1300, RME DIGI963 
SONY SACD player
RANE THX44 - Front 3 EQ
RANE SSE35 - Rear 2 EQ
Beringer DSP1124P - EQ for sub
Beringer EX1200 - Subharmonic Synthersizer with 5Hz resistor mod - Creates Buttkicker effects
Buttkicker BKA1000 - 1100w Buttkicker amp
Alesis RA300 - 300w Tactile Transducer amp

*Misc*
Rolls 15 - XLR - > RCA level converter ( for EX1200)
Furman PL-8 - Kit rack Power distributer
Futronix P400 - 4 Chanel lighting controler
USB-UIRT - PC to IR signals
Xantech IR distribution (10 item) - Kit rack is outside room, PJ is Boxed, Light controls are external
Memera AP8 fusebox with 2 x 32amp RCBO (Kit rack/ Front Speakers - subs) - Seperate high power cableing and fuse ways (we more or less rebuilt the room anyway). 

*Speakers*
2 x Mirage OM-6 - Omnipolar part powered main speakers
1 x Mirage OM-C2 - Omnipolar centre chanel
6 x Mirage OM-R2 - Side Surrounds, Rear Surrounds, Front effects (Yamaha)

*Subs*
1 x Paradigm Servo 15 (Mk1)
1 x Mirage BP150i

_*Shakers*_
2 x Buttkicker LFE - LFE shakers
2 x Clarke TST329 - Due for L/R shaking duties 

_*Visual*_
Barco BG808 - 3 gun 8" CRT, ceiling mounted with custom hush box
Dazian Acoustic screen - 101" wide 16:9 screen in a screen wall with front 3 + subs behind screen

_*Chairs*_
2 x lay-z-boy black leather matinee recliners (front row)
3 x Quinnette Gallay red fabric tip up cinema chairs (rear row)

_*Tools*_
Beringer DSP110 Shark - Mic Pre amp
Beringer ECM 8000 - Measurement Mic
Spyder 2 with Optical - Colour calibration (Along with AVIA/DVE)

Cables, predominatly 6 & 3 platted LSOH Cat5 cable (approx 120M, 400' finished speaker cable, excluding shakers, subs and interconnects)

I Think that is fairly comprehensive, most of the work in designing, building, wireing etc has been done by my wife and myself with a value minded budget and done over a period of 2 years on and off and there is still work to do, particularly in finishing the decor, bulding the kit and refreshment area and the whole area of calibration and tweaking.

Cya,
Lee


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Impressive list Lee... nice stuff.

I wouldn't mind seeing a user experience tutorial/review on the Spyder 2 sometime in the Video Display Devices forum... if you ever feel up to it.


----------



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Hi sonnie,

There are some details of my expiriances on
http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=335700

I want to get my hands on a Syder TV as this is probably the most common piece of software to use with the Spyder for our type of calibration purposes, plus that should also verify my Brightness/contrast settings which were set by eye using AVIA/DVE prior to the colour calibration part.

I guess i should start writing a few articles and put them on my site with links....I've started on the Buttkickers as their seems to be quite a bit of confusion there as well.

Cya,
Lee


----------

